# never summer or burton



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

I think Never Summer is great, but I've never rode a burton. What do you think?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Your username says it all. Burton makes _some_ good stuff, but *ALL* of NS's stuff is good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

neversummerFTW said:


> I think Never Summer is great, but I've never rode a burton. What do you think?


never summer or burton is a false dilemma.

the fact is that there are a lot of companies out there making a lot of great riding gear. further, there are millions of people who snowboard who all have a different opinion on what's great and what's not.

i have mostly ridden nidecker boards but i also have a rossignol board which i love. i recently picked up my first burton board - a t6 - and i love it.

alasdair


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> never summer or burton is a false dilemma.
> 
> the fact is that there are a lot of companies out there making a lot of great riding gear. further, there are millions of people who snowboard who all have a different opinion on what's great and what's not.
> 
> ...



Cut. Print. :thumbsup:

That sums it all up right there, nothing more because we all know whats going to happen when someone brings up a thread like this.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I love my burton hero.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

can't go wrong with rome


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> can't go wrong with rome


Rome Uniteds. :cheeky4:

(They were cool about the warranty process though... so props to them for that)


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I hate both, now go buy some snow blades


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Not all NeverSummer boards are great. None of them are crap, but some are certainly mediocre. How do I know? Simple. Ask which NS boards people ride and the same three will pop up.

Does Burton make great boards? Do they make a board called the Custom? X8? Custom X? Joystick? Fix? Feelgood?

Does Burton make less than great boards? Do they make a board called the Clash? Blunt? Air? Troop? Mayhem?

Getting my drift here?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my X8 and my cousin's Fix


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

FLOW


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

I think burton is way over priced


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

iVanessa said:


> FLOW


+1

Flow makes great boards and they are highly underrated.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> never summer or burton is a false dilemma.
> 
> the fact is that there are a lot of companies out there making a lot of great riding gear. further, there are millions of people who snowboard who all have a different opinion on what's great and what's not.
> 
> ...


How do you like the Nidecker?? They opened up shop here in O-town and are demo-ing stuff out...just no girl boards though.....dumb


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a Never Summer girl here. I got to try out a couple boards from Burton's 2010 line up, and was severly disappointed.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Never Summer v. Burton*

I love Never Summer. But it's more than that - they're really well made and they're made in the U.S. Lots of Burton stuff is made in China. Here's a link to some in-depth info on Never Summer, their manufacturing, and their design philosophy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

CaptT said:


> How do you like the Nidecker?? They opened up shop here in O-town and are demo-ing stuff out...just no girl boards though.....dumb


i have owned two nidecker boards (the legend and the platinum) and have had three pairs of their bindings (two pairs of 800s and a pair of 900s) and i have loved absolutely all of it. i am definitely starting to see their stuff out and about on the hill a lot more these days. i have access to nidecker stuff at pro-form prices which is the cherry on the cake 

alasdair


----------

